# How safe is your job?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you being asked to cut back your hours?

Do you feel your position is safe in the present economic climate?

Is your boss looking even more nervous than usual?

With mixed reports of stability in the cafe industry, and a number of well known chains feeling the pinch and in some cases going to the wall, how relaxed are you?

Share your thoughts...


----------



## DailyShotOfCoffee (Jun 7, 2009)

My day job isn't in the coffee industry, so I can't talk about that exactly, but I have noticed a handful of coffee shops in my area close and a few others cut their hours.


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

We are receiving a number of calls from Baristas looking to supplement their incomes and are after a second job to make up hours that have been cut.

However, most independent cafes seem to be holding up well and a number of new cafes are opening too.

Location seems to be key, with rent being the single biggest overhead (or burden...), keeping quality high and a steady footfall is key to survival in this current climate.

Keep an eye on the financial health of the industry in September when Q4 rents become due. There may well be more casualties.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

The last time we hired we got a CV from a building site manager. His previous salary was £120,000/year, and we were offering £5.73, with 35 hours/week. That was a real eye opener...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

But job satisfaction is likely to be higher behind a machine than behind a desk...


----------

